# Just need to know when do you eat eggs after de-wormer??



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

I posted earlier about Wazine, but I already gave it. I couldn't find the copper sulfate mentioned here.
So basically, I need to know when we can eat the eggs. The label doesn't say...it only says not to eat the meat for 14 days.
These hens are for egg laying only. Please advise..THANKS!!


----------



## K Epp (Jan 7, 2013)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong...

Worm with Wazine wait 10 days then worm again on 11th day then wait 10 more days to eat eggs. So the total hold on eggs is 21 days.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

That's not what label says at all. It says to repeat after 30 days, and not to eat the meat after 14 days.
I don't plan to worm again unless I see something. I just need to know if this stuff gets into the eggs. I also don't eat these birds, so meat is not a concern.
I heard that research on eggs is not done by manufacturers of wormers, due to costly expenses. That could explain why they don't list any withdrawal time on eating eggs. I even wonder if this wormer gets into the tract where the eggs are???
Anybody have a clue..???


----------



## K Epp (Jan 7, 2013)

Wazine works by paralyzing the worms so they can be passed. To my knowledge it does not effect the unhatched worm eggs.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes your right...it says for adult worms. Anyway, I have not seen anything in the droppings. Not doing it again.
Does anyone here know when it's safe to eat the eggs...Hello..anyone??
ANYBODY HOME???


----------



## K Epp (Jan 7, 2013)

Here is all the info you could possibly want on worming...

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/761593/chicken-with-worms/110


----------



## K Epp (Jan 7, 2013)

I think its 14 days.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks K Epp for sticking with me on this. I read that before I posted here... and it's 12 pages of peoples opinions on the effects of worming.
I didn't see any specific knowledge on withdrawal time in the eggs.
I'll just do what I feel best...no one seems to really know...THANKS for your in-put, appreciate!


----------



## K Epp (Jan 7, 2013)

I used Safe Guarded for goats in the early summer like I first posted here. I incubated the eggs. October I gave mine Ivermectin because I found lice on my bearded Polish. I will do something every 3 month's because it has been so wet here and that causes the parasites to thrive. I just save up eggs if I know I'm going to do it and incubate those laid in the 10 period. I did eat some of those Ivermectin eggs and seem just fine.  I have had two bad experiences with Seven Dust and will not use it on the birds again. I use it in coop and like the liquid because I can spray it in the crevices. I would be very careful what you put on birds who are weak. I find the responses I get on here regarding the health of any of my animals the most beneficial. I don't use Wazine simply because my livestock have a creek running 20 ft from the barn and drink out of it. So I treat each bird individually. Yes that gets time consuming.... Although easier tha carrying water everyday.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

O.K> first off just for giggles I've got to answer the question in your title.

when do you eat eggs after de-wormer??

Never! I like the de-wormer for dessert! LOL

Now that I got that out of my system,seriously.If you google the product you should be able to find the MSDS and any/all info should be on it including phone#,poison control,warnings etc. Good luck.

Wade


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Dazlin said:


> I posted earlier about Wazine, but I already gave it. I couldn't find the copper sulfate mentioned here.
> So basically, I need to know when we can eat the eggs. The label doesn't say...it only says not to eat the meat for 14 days.
> These hens are for egg laying only. Please advise..THANKS!!


I've never seen any worms or wormed our present chickens except with the copper sulfate.
I found acidified copper sulfate at the McMurray Hatchery site.
http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/acidified_copper_sulfate.html
Another site says two week withdrawal for both meat and eggs for the Wazine. Roundworms can migrate into the eggs of the chickens so you do want to worm your hens if you have roundworms. They say that you should follow up with another kind of wormer that gets the worm eggs.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Dazlin said:


> Thanks K Epp for sticking with me on this. I read that before I posted here... and it's 12 pages of peoples opinions on the effects of worming.
> I didn't see any specific knowledge on withdrawal time in the eggs.
> I'll just do what I feel best...no one seems to really know...THANKS for your in-put, appreciate!


I would say the withdrawl for eggs would be the same as for meat.


----------



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

I wait over 10 days. That's how long the egg takes to progress down the tract of the hen from ovulation to laying, correct me if i'm wrong.
I give my dog the eggs during that interval. dogs get wormed anyhow, so what the heck?
I'll eat an egg layed day after worming. Figure the drug can't get thru a nearly calcified egg wall.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Dazlin said:


> That's not what label says at all. It says to repeat after 30 days, and not to eat the meat after 14 days.
> I don't plan to worm again unless I see something. I just need to know if this stuff gets into the eggs. I also don't eat these birds, so meat is not a concern.
> I heard that research on eggs is not done by manufacturers of wormers, due to costly expenses. That could explain why they don't list any withdrawal time on eating eggs. I even wonder if this wormer gets into the tract where the eggs are???
> Anybody have a clue..???


I am just amazed you have Eggs to worry about....

(Sorry no help I know)....


----------

